# Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Blue Grand Reserve Churchill Cigar Review - blah



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

smoked another one from a batch I got 5 years ago. Aged o.k.. Medium body taste, nothing spectacular. Dyed wrapper is a turnoff.

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Blue Grand Reserve Churchill Cigar Review - blah


----------

